

What is this site? http://white.ly/ - vedran
http://white.ly/

======
drglove
Both [https://white.ly](https://white.ly) and [https://zz.cx](https://zz.cx)
redirect redirect to
[http://liz.tm/ginger/index.html](http://liz.tm/ginger/index.html). The
certificate is self-signed by ginger@liz.tm of the organization TFB Technology
Ltd (CN=ginger.liz.tm)

A whois of liz.tm reveals similar information to before: Owner : Nicola
Worthington

More interesting is that all three domains (white.ly zz.cx liz.tm) host an
Icecast media streamer on port 8000.

Also found this:
[http://www.tfbtechnology.ltd.uk/](http://www.tfbtechnology.ltd.uk/)

~~~
solidgoose
I've found a list of domains associated to Nicola Worthington.
[http://reversewhois.domaintools.com/?all[]=Nicola+Worthingto...](http://reversewhois.domaintools.com/?all\[\]=Nicola+Worthington&none\[\]=)

We have found [http://zz.cx](http://zz.cx), and
[http://liz.sm](http://liz.sm).

I found another one of the strange directory sites at
[http://liz.sh](http://liz.sh), [http://liz.so](http://liz.so) just dies.
There are 2 more to be found.

EDIT: Found her resume, [http://perlgirl.org.uk/](http://perlgirl.org.uk/)

------
Rodeoclash
Ok, so in the MP3s folder under data, Air - Sexy Boy wasn't the song I was
expecting, instead it was "Never Going to Give You Up".

I suspect some sort of marketing ploy...

------
ertdfgcb
A whois lookup says that this is registered to a Claire Whitley. I sent her an
email asking what the deal was.

EDIT: Upon further investigation, this thing is filled with rickrolls

~~~
solidgoose
I didn't have an account before this post, but your whois search compelled me
to create one. Before seeing your comment I as well did a who is search. I
then googled the address and found another whois listing from the same
address, also referencing other domains.
[http://whois.domaintools.com/zz.cx](http://whois.domaintools.com/zz.cx)
Curious that the name of the registrant is different.

EDIT: The website for the domain zz.cx has a reference to claire. it's a very
strange site. [http://zz.cx](http://zz.cx)

I also feel that this
profile([http://search.cpan.org/~nicolaw/](http://search.cpan.org/~nicolaw/))
is linked to the registrant of zz.cx, registered from the same address as
white.ly.

------
th3iedkid
[http://www.psmon.com/](http://www.psmon.com/) this one is the same one i
guess and the email address of p1x3L5H4gg@hotmail.com on
[http://bb-105-33-186-93.fallbr.tfb.net/Logitech%20Webcam/ind...](http://bb-105-33-186-93.fallbr.tfb.net/Logitech%20Webcam/index.html)

------
lunixbochs
I scraped a file list if anyone's curious:
[http://bochs.info/~aegis/files.txt.bz2](http://bochs.info/~aegis/files.txt.bz2)

------
jamesaguilar
In all likelihood, some manner of viral marketing.

------
rikkus
Get off my filesystem!

